# I'd like to introduce Zack(eroo) and Bella(blue)



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Hopefully I can figure the new photobucket out, the original was so easy.

Anyway, two new additions to the family. We "rescued" these two from a home that wasn't fit for human habitation, never mind cats. We weren't sure if we'd be able to keep them but we couldn't leave them there after we saw the conditions. Bella, on the left, was hissing and growling any time you came near her. Absolutely no socialization at all. Zack was a bit better but very cautious. Our plan was to work with them for a week and if no progress off to the Humane Society who have people that can take the time to bring them out of their shell. While we were at work we had our neighbour come in to play and handle them, if possible, and we took over when we were home. Bottom line is worked like a charm. These two are now full of themselves, as kittens should be, and into everything. They've started to purr and now like to cuddle once they've burned off copious amounts of energy. Nothing is safe. If you haven't had kittens you won't understand, if you have you'll get it  The blanket is a gift from our neighbour and her partner who have both fallen in love with them.


----------



## mario (Feb 18, 2006)

What a couple of cuties!!!! Congrats on the kittens and good on you for rescuing them. I'm sure you will get many years of enjoyment from them.


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

Excellent. Great karma points to you.

I had one years ago who would avoid us (if you went right, he'd go left) and to pick him up you'd have to put a towel over him. By the third day we didn't need the towel and we heard him purr the third night he was in our home. Cats require much patience, particularly when they don't have interactions with people for the first part of their lives.

P.S.-congrats on posting pictures...every time I try lately the site just sort of freezes and nothing happens.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Beautiful.

Whether your a cat person or not, kittens are pure joy.

We always have two and they have all come from the humane society.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

What an absolutely gorgeous pair!

We love cats but can't have due to son's allergies. Been a long time since we had pets. But a bunch of neighbourhood cats cruise our yard and a couple of them are 'friends', they'll stop for a scratch and even come into the garage if I'm in there working or having a smoke. One's been coming since we moved in 16 years ago, but I'm afraid we may have seen the last of her a couple of months back 

Re: photobucket, there's a link on the right to go back to the old format. Just click once and confirm. I did, and recommend it.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Very nice, beautiful animals, and good on you for taking them in. 

I actually like cats, though my family has this idea that I don't. We have an 11 month old right now, and he's full of mischief.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Hopefully the grand daughters or wife or my 32 year old son don't see these pics. A Seal Point and a Chocolate Point.....Siamese cross probly. Damned things get into everything then climb in your lap and demand to be scratched....then purr. We have two 7 year old "kittens". Brain Dead and T.C.. Both rescued and both came homes on the bikes....tucked in our jackets. (I will not look at the pics anymore, I will not look at the pics anymore......).


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

hahaha my daughter named the one on the right 'Brownnoser'.


----------



## Mr Yerp (Feb 24, 2006)

Congrats, and nice rescue!


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Awwww, beautiful kitties Dave! Good on you for rescuing them.

What colour are their points? I recognize the chocolate on the right,
is that Bella on the left with the blue points?
I have an especially soft spot for Siamese, we had a few while I grew up.
Pretty vocal cats, to say the least.

I'm glad that they are acclimating to the new surroundings,
I'm sure that they'll be happy in their new home.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Thanks everyone. They're doing great and tried to help me change pups on my Tele today 

Bella is a blue point and a little "fluffier" than Zack who is a Seal point according to the "breeder". I think it's essentially a bit of a kitten mill to fund booze, drugs, and smokes but hopefully most of the money goes towards clothing and feeding their kids. On the plus side we did ask to see the mother cat and she was the one beautiful thing in the entire household. We were told they were 9 weeks old but I'm guessing closer to 6. They are fitting right in after only a week of love and attention.


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

hey that's fantastic, congratulations

I love animals, even cats but I'm allergic to the damn things...oh well. those are two cuties for sure


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Kittens are so cute! Too bad they have to grow up into cats.


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

Bella and Zack are really sweet looking kittens and I agree with what the others have said about you being a good person Dave. If this forum had points for karma I'd definitely be sending some your way. Funnily enough, later this week (Thursday) I'm going to see a cat which *may* become a new addition. I've already got two cats so I'm still kind of on the fence regarding this other one but she's four years old (a year younger than my male Maine ****, Samson) and according to the owner she's very gentle and well behaved. I'll let everybody know whether I get her or not.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Awesome, please do keep us posted. Pics of course 



Kenmac said:


> Bella and Zack are really sweet looking kittens and I agree with what the others have said about you being a good person Dave. If this forum had points for karma I'd definitely be sending some your way. Funnily enough, later this week (Thursday) I'm going to see a cat which *may* become a new addition. I've already got two cats so I'm still kind of on the fence regarding this other one but she's four years old (a year younger than my male Maine ****, Samson) and according to the owner she's very gentle and well behaved. I'll let everybody know whether I get her or not.


----------



## OldSoulBluesMan (Jul 9, 2009)

Thats great of you to take them in and give them the chance at a happy life. The fiance and I are thinking of adopting a dog in the near (or not so near) future to go along with my two cats our bunny and our snake....on second thought, maybe we'll hold off on the dog....

congrats, and good on you 

Matt


----------



## buzzy (May 28, 2011)

Very cute! I've always found that even when you take precautions, "We should put that away, we should close that door, we should keep them out of this room and that room...", kittens still find plenty of ways to get into mischief. Great fun, though. Congratulations!


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

"kitten proof" is impossible  Best you can do is just get the expensive/important stuff completely out of the way and cross your fingers. The house, btw, is now theirs. We just happen to live here with them.



buzzy said:


> Very cute! I've always found that even when you take precautions, "We should put that away, we should close that door, we should keep them out of this room and that room...", kittens still find plenty of ways to get into mischief. Great fun, though. Congratulations!


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

I used to regard cats with somewhere between indifference and dislike. But when I moved to Edmonton and lived in my brother's house for a time with their 2 cats, I took a total reversal of that opinion. Playing and rastlin' with Erasmas and cuddling with Emmy while watching TV on the couch completely turned around this dog guy. Erasmas passed away at 20 years and Emmy is approaching that now. I try to visit and talk goo goo talk to her whenever I can. Oh, those sweet loving eyes! It's the most soothing therapy I can imagine.

OK, I'm a big pussy. So shoot me.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

I've always been a cat guy, though I do like dogs too,
I prefer the acute affection of a cat, yet the independence they have.

It's proven that a pet reduces your blood pressure.
Part of it being the contact and connect that they provide.

Hey Dave, how about some more pics, or even update this thread periodically please.


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

God bless you Dave. Anyone who rescues a poor animal is o.k in my books.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Bella










Trouble Brewing



















Zack


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Just an update for those who've asked. You'll notice they're settling in nicely


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

hahaha


awesome


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Beautiful.

they should use kittens as the canary in the coal mine for evil aliens.

If you don't think those little critters are cute, you're obviously an evil alien(not that there's anything wrong with that).


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Awww, sooooo cute Dave. Looks like they've settled right in!

Thanks for the update. 8)


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Very beautiful!
In truth, the longer I am a dog owner, the more I come to realize that I am a cat person at heart.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

LOL. I love them both and have had both but if I really had to choose it would be a cat. So much easier to look after and so much more affectionate than anyone who doesn't know gives them credit for.



Diablo said:


> Very beautiful!
> In truth, the longer I am a dog owner, the more I come to realize that I am a cat person at heart.


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

davetcan said:


> LOL. I love them both and have had both but if I really had to choose it would be a cat. So much easier to look after and so much more affectionate than anyone who doesn't know gives them credit for.


Very nice photos Dave and I agree with you regarding the affectionate nature of cats. The new cat I got on November 29th, and posted about here named Cleo, is very affectionate. She rubs up against my legs on a regular basis and she's getting more comfortable with my other 2 cats.


----------



## bscott (Mar 3, 2008)

Congrats on the rescue. Good job!!

Brian


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Just a quick update. Kids are growing up nicely. Bella looks very skinny due to being shaved for her operation. She is really skinny but normally looks better than that  Both are really healthy and now start to purr the minute you touch them. A far cry from the hissing and growling when we first got them. God only knows what conditions they'd been subjected to. They follow me around like dogs, Zack in particular, and both love to play fetch. If they're sleeping they want to be on you. Perfect pets actually.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Good on you Dave, nice looking pair there.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

First outside experience. Everything new and a little bit scary for Zack, new and interesting for Bella


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

Nice cats!

I love skinny cat with big ears and eyes!


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

Yes, good on you Dave. Good thing there are still a few good people in the world to take care of defenseless animals.


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

I just got two rescues from the local pet store too. Lambert, on the left, is 1/2 Siamese/Burmese. He's going to be really big I think. They've been with us since last Saturday, they are starting to come out of hiding, Ecko is playing with us, but won't get close enough to pet yet.

View attachment 2733


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Awesome, good for you. Lovely looking cats and they will come around for sure. Just a bit of love and patience


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

awesome thread....!


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

bolero said:


> awesome thread....!


 I couldn't agree more bolero. It's interesting to see how much Daves cats have changed since they were kittens and I also like Lambert and Ecko. Cool looking cats for sure. Here's a recent photo I took of my cat, Cleo, on her 5th birthday which was, believe it or not, April 1st.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Cleo is a stunner, looks soooo laid back


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

This thread is the best!

Good on you guys for taking in these strays, all beautiful kitties.

Lambert and Ecko are very nice cats Matt.
Cleo looks like nobodies fool Kenmac, pretty cat.


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

davetcan said:


> Cleo is a stunner, looks soooo laid back


Thanks Dave. ) She's a very gentle and affectionate cat and she genuinely loves people. Everybody who's met her has liked her.



sulphur said:


> This thread is the best!
> Good on you guys for taking in these strays, all beautiful kitties.
> Lambert and Ecko are very nice cats Matt.
> Cleo looks like nobodies fool Kenmac, pretty cat.


She's nobodys fool alright. ) Thanks Sulphur.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Latest update. Looks like Bella got the Balinese gene and has turned into a beauty. Zach looks to be full blown Siamese. Apparently the Balinese gene still shows up in the occasional Siamese litter.

Anyway here they are on one of their first outdoor adventures. Zach almost bagged his first starling today, actually got his paw on it. This is one damn fast cat. I'll need to rethink the birdbath. I hate starlings but we get some real nice little birds here so I can't be having that 







the scene of the near crime


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Beautiful critters man.

I love my cats.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Thanks for the updates Dave, they are just such beautiful cats!


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

lol. In the last photo it looks like Zach is saying "Who, me?" I agree with Sulphur, they're beautiful cats, Dave.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

I saw a cat jump out of a garbage truck today just in time. It was a front end loader - must have jumped from 15 feet plus. Good luck with yours - they're nuts.


----------



## mario (Feb 18, 2006)

A little late to the thread but here's Harold. He is a 2 year old we adopted from our local Humane Society about 3 weeks ago. I was told he came from a "home" with too many animals. He was quite shy at first but has quickly become part of our family. It is great having a little friend around again.

View attachment 3124


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

They look like they are having a blast outside, we've decided to keep Penelope in until she's a bit more mature, and she doesn't like it one bit (she's 7 months)


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Way to go Mario, glad to see the new adition. You'll have keep those guitar cases closed now 

Zdogma - penelope looks like a beauty and you've got the right idea. We had planned to do the same but almost impossible with these two, they work as a tag team. our backyard is pretty secure though and thats as far as they're going. We have to stay out with them though.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Well it's been awhile so here are a few update pics. Believe it or not they're getting pretty close to a year old, we figure around 11 months now. Both of them have become just awesome pets, full of joy and affection. Bella has given us some worry having escaped the yard 3 times now and of course she won't come to us once she's out there, brat! I've done my best to cat proof the yard but it's tough. They only go out with me now.

Here's Zach 





and Bella


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

They look great. Happy and healthy. Our kitten is all grown up, all 16 pounds of her:


----------



## Shark (Jun 10, 2010)

Cute cats. We had a Siamese when I was a kid and it was a very affectionate cat. Couldn't have wanted a friendlier pet.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

LOL, 16lbs! Bigger than a lot of dogs  She is really beautiful.

Bella weighs almost nothing but Zach is pretty solid, probably around 10 lbs. Bella would only be 6 or 7 I think. Using my Les Paul vs Tele scale 



zdogma said:


> They look great. Happy and healthy. Our kitten is all grown up, all 16 pounds of her:


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

davetcan said:


> LOL, 16lbs! Bigger than a lot of dogs  She is really beautiful.
> 
> Bella weighs almost nothing but Zach is pretty solid, probably around 10 lbs. Bella would only be 6 or 7 I think. Using my Les Paul vs Tele scale


Yeah, she's a Les Paul for sure. She'll be a year at the end of August, so hopefully she's done growing.


----------



## lchender (Dec 6, 2011)

Very cute kitties! I grew up with cats and loved it. I wish I could have cats now, but I developed a fairly strong allergy later in life. ( So, I just love on others people's cats when I visit and get my fill of cat love!


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

zdogma said:


> Yeah, she's a Les Paul for sure. She'll be a year at the end of August, so hopefully she's done growing.


She's a beautiful cat, and so are Daves, but owning two Maine ***** myself, I can tell you they reach their full maturity by the age of five so don't be surprised if she grows even more. My other cat, Cleo, is fifteen and a half pounds but she's already past the age of five so *hopefully* she won't get too much heavier.


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

..........


----------



## -ST- (Feb 2, 2008)

Hi davetcan,

Thanks for starting this thread with the picture of the kittens, and then for the recent updates.

They're gorgeous.

Catproof a yard? You've got to be kidding.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Dave the cat herder. 8D

Thanks for the update guys, beautiful cats!


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2013)

-ST- said:


> Catproof a yard? You've got to be kidding.


----------



## -ST- (Feb 2, 2008)

Hi laristotle,

That's dedication. Good for you and your furry friends. 

Caretakers for cats should take their responsibilities seriously. Obviously, you do.


----------



## Guest (Aug 26, 2013)

No cats here. They'd gobble up all the birds we watch 
outside. And claw up all our furniture, records, my amps. 
The pic is a google search. Tnx for the compliment though.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Don't bug me, can't you see I'm comfortable.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

About a month ago I had to put my cat of 8+ years down. Just couldn't see him suffer. The wife's cat was having problems with BD not being here....we got her about 1/2 hr after we got BD. Fast forward to last Thursday night. We went out for dinner and since we were out of coffee we headed to wallyworld. Close to wallyworld is a pet store that we just sorta wandered in. And walked by the cats and kittens for adoption. They had one older cat who didn't get along with other cats or kids and a bunch of rescued kittens from wild litters. I should have kept walking but long story short, this is Jack, Juno and Juliette. 
http://i1000.photobucket.com/albums/af129/Electraglide49/3kittensa_zpseb776ae6.jpg
Jack and Juliette are poly-dactl, Juno isn't. There were 7 in the litter, 5 are poly-dactl. Jack actually has what looks like an extra foot on each of his front legs.....Juliette just has bug thumbs. They were captured from the wild when they were about a month old and were kinda skittish so I couldn't see splitting them up. They are coming around. Juno is the friendliest and figures any type of food is his, Juliette is coming around and Jack is taking his time. TC grumbles and hisses and occasionally swats. Jack and Juliette keep their distance, Juno attacks her tail.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Good on you adopting Eg!

Those are very cute kittens, Hemmingway cats!


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

Electraglide said:


> About a month ago I had to put my cat of 8+ years down. Just couldn't see him suffer. The wife's cat was having problems with BD not being here....we got her about 1/2 hr after we got BD. Fast forward to last Thursday night. We went out for dinner and since we were out of coffee we headed to wallyworld. Close to wallyworld is a pet store that we just sorta wandered in. And walked by the cats and kittens for adoption. They had one older cat who didn't get along with other cats or kids and a bunch of rescued kittens from wild litters. I should have kept walking but long story short, this is Jack, Juno and Juliette.
> http://i1000.photobucket.com/albums/af129/Electraglide49/3kittensa_zpseb776ae6.jpg
> Jack and Juliette are poly-dactl, Juno isn't. There were 7 in the litter, 5 are poly-dactl. Jack actually has what looks like an extra foot on each of his front legs.....Juliette just has bug thumbs. They were captured from the wild when they were about a month old and were kinda skittish so I couldn't see splitting them up. They are coming around. Juno is the friendliest and figures any type of food is his, Juliette is coming around and Jack is taking his time. TC grumbles and hisses and occasionally swats. Jack and Juliette keep their distance, Juno attacks her tail.


LOL you ended up with three? Ah well, it will be fun. Hopefully you don't have any furniture you really like.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

They're not too bad about scratching furniture....there's plenty of cat scratching posts etc.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

LOL, that is awesome and always heartwarming to read this stuff. Way to go !!!


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Always where she shouldn't be!


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

davetcan said:


> Always where she shouldn't be!


Ah, thats how cats get nice and fluffy. Have to try this out sometime. lol


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Home sick so I thought I'd take a couple of pics.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

'tis the season, Merry Xmas, Happy Holidays, or whatever TF you prefer.


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

Cute cats. Those Siamese have the coolest eyes: that shade of blue looks fantastic.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

They're both beautiful and very difficult to capture on camera. Usually because they don't sit still long enough. I'm shocked we got those stupid collars on them for long enough to snap that picture (wifes idea), I've no idea where the collars are now, likely under a couch or carpet somewhere with a bunch of guitar picks. Both are extremely healthy and well adjusted, hopefully having forgotten their first few weeks of life. Zach is still pretty jumpy around strangers, an absolute joy once you've earned his trust though. Bella, who was all growls and hisses as a kitten, is now a lap cat and loves to be with you, on you preferably. They both follow me around like dogs and love to play fetch.



bagpipe said:


> Cute cats. Those Siamese have the coolest eyes: that shade of blue looks fantastic.


----------



## Option1 (May 26, 2012)

Just beautiful cats, Dave.

I still miss my lovely Tinker. She went back to the US with my ex in 2010 (we didn't want to split her from our other cat, Sophia, a black domestic longhair) and then passed away late last year at the age of 16. Sophia passed away about 3 months later at the age of 20.










Neil


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Wow, she was indeed beautiful. Huge kudos to you for not separating them !!!



Option1 said:


> Just beautiful cats, Dave.
> 
> I still miss my lovely Tinker. She went back to the US with my ex in 2010 (we didn't want to split her from our other cat, Sophia, a black domestic longhair) and then passed away late last year at the age of 16. Sophia passed away about 3 months later at the age of 20.
> 
> ...


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

davetcan said:


> 'tis the season, Merry Xmas, Happy Holidays, or whatever TF you prefer.


Way better than Grumpy Cat.


----------



## pattste (Dec 30, 2007)

Sneaky said:


> Way better than Grumpy Cat.











( )


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Just finished screening in a nice big play area for them (hopefully they'll let us share it).


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

davetcan said:


> Just finished screening in a nice big play area for them (hopefully they'll let us share it).


Looks like you're intruding to me, ha.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

You noticed, LOL.



adcandour said:


> Looks like you're intruding to me, ha.


----------

